# ¡¡¡SDLX Master llegó a sus 2000 posts!!!!



## Fernita

Querido Master: realmente te felicito por la calidad de tus aportes, son muy valiosos para todo el foro.

Espero que estés por aquí más seguido para compartir todo el conocimiento que tenés... y que no es poco.

¡¡¡Te mando un gran cariño y adelante por muchos posts más!!!

¡Ni se te ocurra volver a abandonarnos!

Fernita.


----------



## Cristina Moreno

*¡FELICIDADES MASTER!

Me uno a nuestra querida Ferni y te digo que ha sido un placer conocerte y espero que te quedes aquí en los foros para seguir ayudándonos y compartiendo tus informaciones con nosotros.

Felicidades de nuevo...
Cristina *


----------



## Antpax

Muchas Felicidades, sigue así y que nos veamos los próximos 2.000.

Un abrazo y unas de estas.

Saludos.

Ant

Hola Ferni, Hola Cris. Hola Tampi


----------



## Tampiqueña

¡Felicidades Roger!

Me uno a las palabras de nuestros amigos (son más elocuentes que yo ).

¡Eres un bólido! Con el ritmo que llevas desde tu regreso muy pronto serán 3,000...4,000...5,000 

Esto amerita un brindis en tu honor . 

Un abrazo,

Beatriz

¡Saludos a todos!


----------



## UVA-Q

*Muchas Felicidades!!!!* Tenía poco tiempo en el foro cuando tuviste que ausentarte de él, y aún con ello, tus aportaciones me han ayudado muchísimo!!!!! 
*Muchas gracias!!!!!!*
*Un abrazo*!


----------



## SDLX Master

Fernita said:


> Querido Master: realmente te felicito por la calidad de tus aportes, son muy valiosos para todo el foro.
> 
> Espero que estés por aquí más seguido para compartir todo el conocimiento que tenés... y que no es poco.
> 
> ¡¡¡Te mando un gran cariño y adelante por muchos posts más!!!
> 
> ¡Ni se te ocurra volver a abandonarnos!
> 
> Fernita.


 
*Ten la seguridad que siempre voy a estar acá querida Fern. Un beso y te estoy muy agradecido por empezar el thread. *


----------



## SDLX Master

Cristina Moreno said:


> *¡FELICIDADES MASTER!*
> 
> *Me uno a nuestra querida Ferni y te digo que ha sido un placer conocerte y espero que te quedes aquí en los foros para seguir ayudándonos y compartiendo tus informaciones con nosotros.*
> 
> *Felicidades de nuevo...*
> *Cristina *


*Gracias por el saludo Cristina. Para mí es un verdadero placer poder ayudar. *




Antpax said:


> Muchas Felicidades, sigue así y que nos veamos los próximos 2.000.
> 
> Un abrazo y unas de estas.
> 
> Saludos.
> 
> Ant
> 
> Hola Ferni, Hola Cris. Hola Tampi


*Mil gracias Antpax. Me provocó la foto y me fui a la refrigeradora por una cerveza. Gracias por la idea. *


----------



## SDLX Master

Tampiqueña said:


> ¡Felicidades Roger!
> 
> Me uno a las palabras de nuestros amigos (son más elocuentes que yo ).
> 
> ¡Eres un bólido! Con el ritmo que llevas desde tu regreso muy pronto serán 3,000...4,000...5,000
> 
> Esto amerita un brindis en tu honor .
> 
> Un abrazo,
> 
> Beatriz
> 
> ¡Saludos a todos!


 
*Querida Betty, gracias de corazón por tu saludo. No tengo palabras para expresar lo que ello significa para mí. Ahora son 2k, mañana 3k, pero después de todo son sólo números. Lo que de verdad importa es que de alguna manera todos aprendemos algo nuevo cada día, y más aún, tenemos el privilegio de atesorar la verdadera amistad de gente A1 como tú.*


----------



## SDLX Master

UVA-Q said:


> *Muchas Felicidades!!!!* Tenía poco tiempo en el foro cuando tuviste que ausentarte de él, y aún con ello, tus aportaciones me han ayudado muchísimo!!!!!
> *Muchas gracias!!!!!!*
> *Un abrazo*!


 
*Mil gracias por el saludo querida Uva. Muy bonita la foto, thnx! *


----------



## Caliban

Felicidades SDLX Master por tus más de 2000 posts!!!

¡Aprecio mucho tu ayuda a toda hora y casi a diario! Me ayudas muchisimo resolviendo dudas y eres muy rápido al responderme.

Gracias una vez más y nos estamos "viendo" como siempre,

Saludos,
Caliban


----------



## SDLX Master

Caliban said:


> Felicidades SDLX Master por tus más de 2000 posts!!!
> 
> ¡Aprecio mucho tu ayuda a toda hora y casi a diario! Me ayudas muchisimo resolviendo dudas y eres muy rápido al responderme.
> 
> Gracias una vez más y nos estamos "viendo" como siempre,
> 
> Saludos,
> Caliban


 
*Gracias por el saludo. Siempre es un placer mi estimada Roxana*.


----------



## bibliolept

Kudos! Nice to see your "smiling" face around.


----------



## SDLX Master

bibliolept said:


> Kudos! Nice to see your "smiling" face around.


 
*Nice to see you dropping by. Thnx*


----------



## romarsan

FELICIDADES SDLX

VAS COMO UN RAYO POR EL FORO


¡¡¡ 2.000 YA!!!

 SIGUE ASÍ 

Un abrazo 

Ro​


----------



## SDLX Master

romarsan said:


> FELICIDADES SDLX​
> 
> 
> VAS COMO UN RAYO POR EL FORO​
> 
> ¡¡¡ 2.000 YA!!!​
> SIGUE ASÍ ​
> Un abrazo ​
> 
> Ro​


 
*Gracias querida Romy. Un beso para ti. *


----------



## Eugin

Upss... 

Me parece que llego un poco tarde, pero nunca es tarde, en realidad, para venir a hacer un brindis de los míos para homenajear los excelentes posts que nos has brindado y por compartir tu sabiduría. 

Muchas gracias por tu presencia aquí y ¡*f e l i c i t a c i o n e s* por las 2.000 veces que viniste en nuestra ayuda!!! 


 Muchos saludos, Euge


----------



## SDLX Master

Eugin said:


> Upss...
> 
> Me parece que llego un poco tarde, pero nunca es tarde, en realidad, para venir a hacer un brindis de los míos para homenajear los excelentes posts que nos has brindado y por compartir tu sabiduría.
> 
> Muchas gracias por tu presencia aquí y ¡*f e l i c i t a c i o n e s* por las 2.000 veces que viniste en nuestra ayuda!!!
> 
> 
> Muchos saludos, Euge


 
*Nunca es tarde mi querida Eugin cuando el saludo es sincero y viene cargado de tanta vibra positiva. Te agradezco mucho por ello, y por los drinking kittens too.*


----------



## valdo

Me sumo a las felicitaciones...enhorabuena, Master!!!


----------



## silvia fernanda

*Un poco tarde, pero llegué.*
*Muchas felicides Roger.♪♪♪*
*Que sean muchos más!!!*
*Silvia*


----------



## Priss

*VECINO QUERIDO!!*
*Muchas felicidades , es un placer encontrarte, aunque no sea muy seguido  con un vecino tan agradable y cortés como tú. *
*Y muchísimas gracias por toooooooooooooda tu ayuda. *
* 
 
Para ti
*


----------



## SDLX Master

valdo said:


> Me sumo a las felicitaciones...enhorabuena, Master!!!


*Gracias Valdo. Muy gentil de tu parte el hacerte presente acá.* 



silvia fernanda said:


> *Un poco tarde, pero llegué.*
> *Muchas felicides Roger.♪♪♪*
> *Que sean muchos más!!!*
> *Silvia*


*Ten la seguridad que así sera Silvita. Gracias por venir.* 



Priss said:


> *VECINO QUERIDO!!*
> *Muchas felicidades , es un placer encontrarte, aunque no sea muy seguido  con un vecino tan agradable y cortés como tú. *
> *Y muchísimas gracias por toooooooooooooda tu ayuda. *
> 
> 
> *Para ti*


*No tienes nada que agradecerme querida Prissy. Al contrario, soy yo quien les agradezco a ustedes por permitirme estar cerca. Gracias por la margarita. ¿La deshojas tu o la deshojo yo?*


----------



## ERASMO_GALENO

¡¡Hey SDLX Master, felicitaciones!!

Paisano, me alegra mucho que hayas aportado ya más de dos mil mensajes en el WR, lo que demuestra lo activo que eres, pero sobretodo las ganas de ayudar a todos nosotros, los foreros del WR.

Espero que sigas participando como hasta ahora por mucho más tiempo. ¡Salud!

Un fuerte abrazo,

Erasmo.


----------



## SDLX Master

ERASMO_GALENO said:


> ¡¡Hey SDLX Master, felicitaciones!!
> 
> Paisano, me alegra mucho que hayas aportado ya más de dos mil mensajes en el WR, lo que demuestra lo activo que eres, pero sobretodo las ganas de ayudar a todos nosotros, los foreros del WR.
> 
> Espero que sigas participando como hasta ahora por mucho más tiempo. ¡Salud!
> 
> Un fuerte abrazo,
> 
> Erasmo.


 
De eso se trata mi querido Erasmo, de dar la mano en la medida que humanamente se pueda. ¡Gracias x la Cristal, justa y necesaria! Es más, cuando gustes, ya que ambos estamos en Lima, y con la venia de nuestras respectivas, yo invito algunas bien heladitas. 
Por cierto, mil Gratz por el Mod promotion.


----------



## Mirlo

Un placer colaborar contigo...Aunque tarde me uno a la celebración. Felicitaciones y que sean muchos más....​


----------



## SDLX Master

Mirlo said:


> Un placer colaborar contigo...Aunque tarde me uno a la celebración. Felicitaciones y que sean muchos más....​


 

Gracias por el saludo querida Mirlo. El placer es mio.


----------

